# Intel HD4000 graphics.."HD"?



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought a new laptop, Lenovo p500. IVY Bridge I5 processor and HD4000 graphics card. When I hook it up to the TV or projector using an HDMI cable the picture looks ehhh. Hooking an Ipad to the TV gives a better picture. Is this common or are there settings that I need to adjust? I want a laptop where I can hook it up to a TV and watch, hulu, amazon prine, etc.

I have adjusted the screen resolution to 1900x600 after hooking it up.

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Be sure that you set the computer to the native resolution of the display you are using for it to look the best. 

Usually it will auto-detect but verify it's at the right resolution by right clicking the desktop and selecting Screen Resolution - for just about any TV the native resolution should be 1920X1080p.

You cannot damage the display by choosing the wrong resolution it just won't look as good; only the resolutions the screen supports will be selectable.

Let us know if you get a better result.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Usually the laptop output resolution for video will be 1080p. Depending on the monitor/projector used externally 1366x768 might be the native resolution. It may even be 1680x1050. A quick look at monitor and projector model numbers would be needed to narrow it down.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. I checked and the resolution is set at 1920x1080. The projector is BenQ w6000.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

gte011h said:


> Thanks. I checked and the resolution is set at 1920x1080. The projector is BenQ w6000.


"Lower-resolution analog or digital sources are automatically converted for full HD-like image quality"

This might be an issue. Try running the projector without the upconverting enabled with a 1080i/1080p or 720p source from a Blu-ray player. Something in the back of my brain is telling me the native resolution for the projector and the laptop are in conflict.

Page 52 of the manual shows all of the resolutions and refresh rates for PC.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

also make sure you have the latest drivers from intel .... they update every couple months


----------

